# Pulled pork, boneless or bone in pork butt



## Moe

Newbie here, bone in or boneless for pulled pork?


----------



## Bearcarver

For Pulled Pork, it doesn't matter much.
If you Smoke it with a bone in, it will fall out real easy when it's done.
I never noticed a difference in flavor, except I like a Boston Butt much better than a Picnic Shoulder.

Bear


----------



## smokerjim

what's ever the better price, as bear said taste wise you won't notice a difference. i'm with bear stick with the boston butt


----------



## Moe

Bearcarver said:


> For Pulled Pork, it doesn't matter much.
> If you Smoke it with a bone in, it will fall out real easy when it's done.
> I never noticed a difference in flavor, except I like a Boston Butt much better than a Picnic Shoulder.
> 
> Bear


So in your opinion it isn't drier if you use boneless?


----------



## smokerjim

my opinion, not at all


----------



## chef jimmyj

The Shoulder Blade Bone in a Butt, contains very little marrow, compared to the leg Shank Bones and may only have a tiny piece of cartilage, depending on how it was separated from the Picnic. The Blade Bone contributes next to nothing to the flavor or juiciness of the Butt. If your smoker dies while cooking a Bone-in Butt there is little to worry about. Get the heat going and finish the cook. Bonless Butts are no longer sterile in the center, contaminated while cutting out the bone. If anything goes wrong during the cook, heat dies or smoking below 225, you run the risk of Bacteria growth in the center and losing the meat. Boneless, cooked to 145-150 and Sliced, are convenient and portion nicely. For Pulling, you gain Nothing with Boneless Butts and may have to Toss the Meat if anything goes wrong...JJ


----------



## SmokinAl

Great advice from JJ.
I never thought of it that way, but I always bought bone in butts cause they are uniform in shape & hold together in the smoker without tying them up. 
Al


----------



## Moe

chef jimmyj said:


> The Shoulder Blade Bone in a Butt, contains very little marrow, compared to the leg Shank Bones and may only have a tiny piece of cartilage, depending on how it was separated from the Picnic. The Blade Bone contributes next to nothing to the flavor or juiciness of the Butt. If your smoker dies while cooking a Bone-in Butt there is little to worry about. Get the heat going and finish the cook. Bonless Butts are no longer sterile in the center, contaminated while cutting out the bone. If anything goes wrong during the cook, heat dies or smoking below 225, you run the risk of Bacteria growth in the center and losing the meat. Boneless, cooked to 145-150 and Sliced, are convenient and portion nicely. For Pulling, you gain Nothing with Boneless Butts and may have to Toss the Meat if anything goes wrong...JJ


So the 2 boneless butts I bought should be good for pulled pork.


----------



## gmc2003

Moe said:


> So the 2 boneless butts I bought should be good for pulled pork.



Yes they will. As others have said it doesn't make a difference in taste/texture. For me it's what's available.

Chris


----------



## Moe

gmc2003 said:


> Yes they will. As others have said it doesn't make a difference in taste/texture. For me it's what's available.
> 
> Chris


Thanks for your input everyone.


----------



## Bearcarver

Moe said:


> So the 2 boneless butts I bought should be good for pulled pork.




Let's get this straight now.
There may be a benefit safety-wise with a Bone In, if you keep it in the danger zone too long.
However I was comparing the taste of the Shoulder Blade bone in Butt with the Shoulder Blade boneless Butt.
Those 2 don't make a difference in flavor. Both Awesome!!

However, IMHO, there is a big difference between the Great tasting Shoulder Blade Butt (bone or no bone), than the not as Great tasting Shoulder Shank Bone Butt.

I avoid the Shank Bone Roast, and go for the Shoulder Blade Butt, with or without the bone in.

Bear


----------



## Moe

Bearcarver said:


> Let's get this straight now.
> There may be a benefit safety-wise with a Bone In, if you keep it in the danger zone too long.
> However I was comparing the taste of the Shoulder Blade bone in Butt with the Shoulder Blade boneless Butt.
> Those 2 don't make a difference in flavor. Both Awesome!!
> 
> However, IMHO, there is a big difference between the Great tasting Shoulder Blade Butt (bone or no bone), than the not as Great tasting Shoulder Shank Bone Butt.
> 
> I avoid the Shank Bone Roast, and go for the Shoulder Blade Butt, with or without the bone in.
> 
> Bear


I bought 2 boneless shoulder blade so I'm sure I'll be good to go. 
Thanks.


----------



## Bearcarver

Moe said:


> I bought 2 boneless shoulder blade so I'm sure I'll be good to go.
> Thanks.




Sounds Good, Moe!!
This might come in handy for you:
*Pulled Boston Pork Butt *
*
Bear*


----------



## chef jimmyj

Bear, I'm with you on Picnics, for Pulled Pork, they are inferior. There is less connective tissue and marbling. A good portion of the Picnic is alway Dry, compared to a Butt. I recently marinated and roasted a Picnic Shoulder for Puerto Rican Pernil. The flavor was great but Half the meat was so dry no one wanted to eat it. Sat in the refer a couple of days then the 3 Dogs finished then pork....JJ


----------



## Bearcarver

chef jimmyj said:


> Bear, I'm with you on Picnics, for Pulled Pork, they are inferior. There is less connective tissue and marbling. A good portion of the Picnic is alway Dry, compared to a Butt. I recently marinated and roasted a Picnic Shoulder for Puerto Rican Pernil. The flavor was great but Half the meat was so dry no one wanted to eat it. Sat in the refer a couple of days then the 3 Dogs finished then pork....JJ




Yup---I noticed that with my recently done Cured Butt Ham. Using only Boston Butts from now on.

Did you ever notice how Dogs never complain? LOL

Bear


----------



## noboundaries

Bone-in for pulled pork because they are easier to handle, but they make fine pulled pork. I use boneless to cure for Buckboard bacon.


----------



## Preacher Man

I don't like paying for the weight of the bone.

I'm with Bear on flavor and moisture in the boston butt compared to picnic.


----------

